# Bush Gardens train ride...Tampa FL.



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

O.K. who has been on the Train Ride Bush Garden Tampa FL. ?What do you think?Is it worth it?Do they have a behind the scenes tour ?Going March 12 or 13th!Interested in your opinion.I know I asked for it!!!Sean


----------



## Rail Planet (Jan 22, 2012)

I think that it's 3' narrow gauge, and I'm pretty sure that the locomotives are "models." The trains look a little fake, but they're not the worst. 
I thought it was cool to see the railroad from the sky ride thing, I didn't actually ride the trains, though. 
You could drive a little and go to CSX's Yeoman Yard, also in Tampa, if you want to see some bigger trains.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

You are right. They are narrow guage locomotives based on trains that once ran in Africa. They run on propane for environmental reasons. Very hot and dirty job when the summer temps rise in Tampa. They actually train their engineers on site, and have esveral that are women. No behind the scenes tours like they have at Disney. Very relaxing ride with some great photo ops since the animals are not afraid of the train noise.


----------



## narrow_gauge (Jan 3, 2008)

I've never been there, but I have a roundabout connection to the railroad there. The engines are all 3' gauge Crown Metal Products 4-4-0 steam locomotives. I believe they own four of them. They are propane fired. Sadly, it seems all of their engines are terribly out of time and lope along (this from the videos I have watched). 

Crowns are a bit toylike, but they are also (in my opinion) pretty good looking machines for a semi mass produced theme park product. They are not models or scaled back. They are full size, 25 ton, steam locomotives. I think you will enjoy seeing them if you like steam at all. 

Anyway, my vague connection.... I ran the Crown at Six Flags St. Louis for 6 seasons until last year. Six Flags StL originally had two trains, but sold engine #5 in the early 1980s. This engine is now the yellow engine at Busch Gardens Tampa (significantly altered from its as built configuration). We engineers always wished we could have the #5 back on her home rails and looking like a "proper" locomotive again... some of the mods done by Busch are in the realm of Dr. Suess. 

But, I digress. If you like steam, you'll probably at least get a little enjoyment out of visiting the Busch Gardens railroad. 

Have Fun! 
Andrew Dean


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I did go and ride the trains. 
Best thing were a couple of female engineers...Coveralls never looked so good! 
The stops between station were way to long!!!! 
Interesting seeing the propane tanks stick up in the tender! 
Still the train ride was good when moving. 
Sean


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Pictures? 

Greg


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Not to hijack Sean's thread, but speaking of amusement park trains rides, let's not forget Knott's Berry Farm (or whatever they call it now), which has two, actual DRG&W steam locos and lots of vintage rolling stock. Several years ago when the Big Train Show was still on The Boat (Queen Mary), I took one of the the show's tours, which took us behind the scenes and let us ride our own train as much as we wanted. I even got a cab ride. Plus they fed us one of Knott's fable fried chicken dinners!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 21 Mar 2012 08:57 PM


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Come on, I'm not that stupid! 
I don't want Shad mad @ me! 
Sean


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Huh? Shad will get mad at you for posting pictures of a train ride? 

I did not ask for pictures of girls... 

Greg


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm really confused now....


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

If you ever heard of Robb Alvey and the theme park review crew, there website is great, they put crazy rollercoaster trips together all over the world, great group!

This is there last visit to knotts, page 3 has a ton of pics with the trains at knotts (someone earlier mentioned knotts, I just know they just had a behind the scenes pic posting!)

http://www.themeparkreview.com/park...p;pageno=3


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Wife had camera, I was allowed to go all by my self! 
Sean


----------

